# 9N lift cylinder springs



## Panaman (4 mo ago)

I have 2 springs attached to the cylinder. They don’t show up on the parts diagram. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

need more info......never seen that one yet


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Panaman, welcome to the forum.

It appears to me from your photo that these springs were added to pull the lift piston back when the lift control was lowered. Am I seeing this correctly?? 

Could be that the lift arms were not lowering on their own, due to stiffness after re-sealing the lift piston??


----------

